# Horse trailer with Living Quarters



## Camo N Spurs (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm looking into a gooseneck four horse with living quarters but they seem kinda big an heavy.. Does anyone know more detailed info into them or own one? what do you use to pull? I'd be thankful for info please.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

all different brands, all different features, all different weights. Just have to do your home work and look at the specs of the individual ones you are looking at.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

pulling a trailer with LG is going to take a some thing like a F-350 is this helps again it will depend on what it is made of good hunting


----------



## Camo N Spurs (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks. Looks like i maybe going pickup shopping too since i have a 2500 Chevy..


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Camo N Spurs said:


> Thanks. Looks like i maybe going pickup shopping too since i have a 2500 Chevy..


 Really depends on trailer size & construction. Research your truck towing capacity & spec weights of the trailer. Don't forget to add weight to trailer as if it was loaded with tack ,feed & horses. We have a 3H aluminum trailer with weekender LQ & we haul with Chev 3/4 ton, with no trouble. I was watchful when looking at trailers not choose a trailer that would exceed it's tow capacity.Trailer isn't big but has amenities we needed


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Didn't you just say in chat that you are having a hard time affording hay and feed for your horses? How are you able to buy a new trailer with LQ?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Eventer, you just asked what was going thro my mind.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i'm going to refrain from comment about previous posts

on the truck/trailer end of things:

how often do you plan on going camping? or is the LQ just to keep up with the Johnsons next door? 2 horse bumper pull provided plenty of space for 2 cots when i went camping this fall. a canopy or an awning off the side of the trailer works for cooking and relaxing outside.

on the truck: you will have to check what your truck can legally tow, might need to install extra leaf springs in the rear to make it tow smoother at its max, and to tow a heavier trailer you might also have to pay higher registration fees on the truck depending on the state. My truck is a class 2 I believe and to to a gooseneck loaded I would have to bump up to a weight class 3. if you go to a 1 ton then you have higher insurance and registration costs but can handle a larger trailer. the motor will be no different between a 3/4 and a 1 ton truck. so best to ask the dealer & the DMV don't just rely on the dealer they want to sell the trailer once it's off their lot not their problem if you get a ticket


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Great post tim62988. I have a 4star 4 horse, no living quarters. Don't camp often enough to warrant it. I do have a mattress in the neck but would love to find a used canopy to have put on the side. They are expensive!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Unless things have changed in the past few years, insurance for a 1 ton is(was) cheaper than a 3/4 ton. That was from my father who sold insurance. A 1 ton is usually considered a farm vehicle and that's why it is cheaper. 

Like others have said, it depends on the specific trailer. Some can only be hauled with a rig like a mini semi, larger than a 1 ton. I'll see if I can find a pic of what they are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Camo N Spurs said:


> Thanks. Looks like i maybe going pickup shopping too since i have a 2500 Chevy..


We have a 28 ft horse trailer w/ liviing quarters and we drive a 2500 Silverado 4x4 HD diesel truck and we don't have any trouble. 

As far as a horse trailer you need to do a lot of research on it. I have a friend who bought a brand new horse trailer and she was excited what a great deal she got on it. As she was pulling it home the fancy hub caps came off all but one. She has had a lot of trouble w/ different things breaking on it. It is three years old now and most of the things doesn't work on it. She has had to replace all the tires and many other things. She says she didn't get such a great deal after all. I want say the name because they are no longer in business. They are the ones with a big horse head decal on the side of the trailer. 

When you find one you like research it and make sure that it will hold up.:wink:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

WickedNag said:


> Great post tim62988. I have a 4star 4 horse, no living quarters. Don't camp often enough to warrant it. I do have a mattress in the neck but would love to find a used canopy to have put on the side. They are expensive!


I have the same and it's fine for camping. My only difficulty is that DH needs a CPAP to sleep, but we've used a generator for that in the recent past. I guess I don't need a small "apartment", like the LQ would be, since we done tons of canvas tent camping in the past I figure that this was just a step up from that.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's the truck type I've seen with bigger trailers:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

We have a Logan 4 horse 15' LQ that is steel frame, we pull with a 09 3500 Chevy. 

It depends on what size, and build. Aluminum is going to be lighter then a Steel Framed trailer. 

We really want to get a mini Freightliner or International...because it is a lot of weight for the truck with 2-3 horses and a front slot full of hay, tack full, and mangers with other supplies.


----------



## JMWeldy (Dec 23, 2012)

We have a gooseneck, 3 horse slant with a 12 foot short wall. We pull it with a GMC 2500 H.D. Duramax diesel. We've hauled all over the country and have never had a problem with pulling this trailer with our truck. Total weight of the trailer fully loaded with horses is 20,000 pounds.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

the motor in a 2500 & 3500 will be the same. 

the frame/legal weight restrictions will be your biggest issue that will determine if you need to go up to a heavier truck.

another thing with LQ trailers....you're tacking on an extra 10+ feet to your rig so now you're pretty much committed to owning, maintaining, registering 2 trailers since you don't wana drag that 35' LQ trailer to the show/vet/for a day ride


----------

